# Craftsman 109...



## treeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Posted this over in the CL section but figured this may be a more appropriate section?

Just wanted to get some opinions on this lathe. I'm looking for a small one to add to the shop and don't know much about them.
Good machine, good price, good starter lathe?
Thanks
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4678820696.html


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 24, 2014)

That's the most expensive 109 lathe I have ever seen, like 2 or 3 times what they usually sell for!  For that kind of money I would be looking at something else.  Polish and paint don't make it cut any better.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree.  For $750 you could probably find a similar condition Atlas 618 or Craftsman 101.21400.  I'm not knocking the AA machines.  And someone spent a lot of time on this one, at least cosmetically.  But that's too much for what you would be getting.  For one thing, aside from the 3-jaw chuck, it has no accessories.  The Change (not Chain) Gears normally come with the lathe.  And according to the little manual that would have come with the lathe, there are 14 of them in the complete set.


----------



## Andre (Sep 24, 2014)

On the sellers side, considering all the work and many hours that went into one (I know, I fully went through and cleaned every single part in mine), plus a nice 3 jaw, accessories, full change gear set and various tooling, stand, motor,  $750 is not too bad, but it also looks like he cleaned the ways with possibly a random orbital sander. On mine, it has ripples from machining. They ALL have ripples, but his. And cleaning them up with a power sander (who ants to do it by hand?) can hurt accuracy.


On your side, the only thing I see could be wrong is worn ways, leadscrew/halfnut, gears, and two bearings. If you have the money, go for it. If it turns as good as it looks (presuming seller tweaked it for it's best) it's still not worth it.

Now, as I said I tool every screw, pin, bushing out, cleaned it, and reassembled it with the proper lubrication. That was easily 30 hours of work that went into it and my hands were stained from that grime for a week.

My lathe runs okay, it's not the best. Backgears are loud, halfnuts wear fast, and it can be one frustrating machine at times. But I got it cheap, and it was a great learning experience. Plus I have a lathe now.

If you can find a better deal, don't get this one. Bus if you absolutely must and have the money, go for it. But try to haggle him down to $500.


----------



## kd8wdave (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a '109' and IMHO NONE of them are worth that kind of money. I have spend a good deal of time
making mine work reasonably well, but it is NEVER going to be anything but a practice machine. I have
done some decent work within its limitations, but I think I would look elsewhere for a machine for the
kind of money being asked. Just saying!!



treeman said:


> Posted this over in the CL section but figured this may be a more appropriate section?
> 
> Just wanted to get some opinions on this lathe. I'm looking for a small one to add to the shop and don't know much about them.
> Good machine, good price, good starter lathe?
> ...


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

One must admit though, it's one elegant presentation. I bet he could get 1/2 of that for his puppy's droppings with that kind of  polish and backdrop. If he spent as much time on the mechanical as he did on the aesthetics it should be as good as it gets for a machine of that era. From what I'm seeing here, because I really don't know, is that he's asking someone to overpay for a thorough cleaning and a paint job.

I'm gonna bookmark this for when my G4003G needs to get pretty again.:rofl:


----------



## treeman (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. It seemed high IMO but wanted to run it past the experts and verify if it was a decent deal or a bad deal.
It seems that smaller lathes are few and far between in my area. Saw this one pop up and it sparked my interest.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 26, 2014)

Is this near you. It would be a better deal. http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/tls/4685712041.html  or this http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/4662275247.html or this http://eastnc.craigslist.org/tls/4638833061.html


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree on the first one.  That is either an Atlas 16A Armature Lathe or an Atlas 618 with the mica undercutter.  The 16A is a 618 with the M6-510A Mica Undercutter.  If complete it will also have the Jacobs armature chuck set which consists of a Jacobs 75A headstock chuck and a Jacobs 100 center rest chuck in a metal box.  The ad text is in error.  The mica undercutter is NOT used to turn down the armature.  Price is in the reasonable ballpark.  The bench is not original.  The Atlas 618 may be the best light 6" lathe ever built.

The second one is a Craftsman 101.07301 6x18 built by Atlas for Sears.  It is missing the countershaft and is 'way overpriced.

The third one is a Logan 820, incomplete.  This is a 10x24 equivalent to an Atlas QC42 and is considerably larger than the 618.  The price may well be reasonable for what's there (Logans are moderately expensive) but it is a long way from being ready to run.  The floor stand is original.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree, first one is the best. The second one is missing the countershaft and has the older babbit bearing HS with the 1x8 spindle. Tooling is a bit harder to get for that spindle. Not impossible though. 

The 109 probably never looked that good new however I just don't like them.


----------



## tim338 (Oct 2, 2014)

I know the 109's aren't much of a lathe but man that one sure is pretty.


----------



## Ebel440 (Oct 4, 2014)

I own a 109 and paid around 200 and think I overpaid because I was in a rush to have something to play with while waiting for my real lathe. That one's a lot better looking then mine but no matter what they did it's a 109 under all the pretty paint.  It's like an old car you can dump a ton of money into making it your dream car but your never going to sell it for what you put into it.


----------

